# bluebird SR20deT



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

i was on swapjdm.com and saw a bluebird SR20 turbo for $1700. sounds like a good idea and project. starting to get a little bored. i understand the money and time involved with this swap. all i ask is..... turbo or sr20det swap? $4,000 for the turbo or $1700 for motor, tranny, and ecu. + some other parts. plus i keep hearing something about modifying the oil pan in order for the bluebird to fit?


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

sr20det swap!!!
ga16= weak
it would be an easier thing to do if we HAD se-r  
damn damn damn... I wish i knew then, what i know now


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2002)

Go for the motor swap... evan though there is more involved because you have the ga motor.. If you where trying to turbo charge a sr20 it is a different story.. Evan then I like the motor swap idea better because of the oil squirters the det comes with... check out www.jgycustoms.com you can get a faily good deal on a gti-r motor there... It has a bigger turbo and more hourse power then the bluebird.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks for the input. yeah swapjdm.com also has the gti-r motor for $2100 with everything. (motor,tranny, and ecu) that seems to be a pretty good deal from what ive seen. my only question is, i thought that those had came outta AWD cars. could i get the gti-r motor with the bluebird tranny or is it the same thing?


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

why does everybody keep saying that it is so much harder for a sr20t to a GA. isnt it bout the same? look at this list and let me know if i miss anything:

motor
tranny
ecu
SE-R axles
wiring harness
SE-R radiator
SE-R guages (plus boost gage, ect.)
larger fuel pump
engine mounts

(plus, performance parts. LW flywheel, clutch...etc)

a lot of money but it is worth it...


----------



## Veratile Energy (Nov 17, 2002)

its just cheaper and less labor to go from an SR20DE to a DET since most of the components will match up from the start...


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

do you NEED ser gauges?


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

i read that you did. but im not sure so i just threw that in my list.


----------



## nss200sx (Jul 16, 2002)

on jgycustoms.com....do there motors come with everything or is it juss the motor????...i need everything but a tranny...n e 1 know where i can can everything but the tranny??


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

call... them or swapjdm.com


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *do you NEED ser gauges? *


nope, but you may need to get your speedometer re-calibrated as the gearing is different. A tach is very useful as well as boost gauge, and air fuel ratio meter. But before all of that happens, a turbo timer should be the first type of meter you should invest in to save the turbo. Sure I have a B13, but I'm very sure that there is no difference between my ga16 to det swap in either car. Well, very little difference anyways.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

me likes the steering wheel very much, gives it a sportier look with the airbag........right???


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Huh? Sportier look? WTF?!?


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

If you got the SR20DET-FW Gti-r would you still have to swap out axles?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

no because your tranny is still fwd sr20de. se-r axles do the trick


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

i'm a bit confused... i got a fwd sentra (b14) -- i'm looking into swapping ga16 to GTi-R SR20DET from swapjdm.com --- It comes w/ ECU, Engine, and Tranny..... Would I need to buy the SE-R Axles also? Treat me as if i'm 6. this would be my first swap!!!


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

the bluebird and gti-r kits come with awd trannies. u have to get an se-r tranny. u need the se-r axles also. not sure if the gti-r ecu works. that is why it is so much easier if u have an se-r to begin with.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

i would hurry up and get it from swapjdm if i were u cause they told me they only have one left


----------

